# Mayhem stack



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

My little 11 week old female Mayhem


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Pretty pup!


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful pup! :wub:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Excellent color and pigment, good bone for her age, she's in excellent shape. I would like a better lay back of shoulder and longer upper arm.

Nice high wither, good set of neck, very strong topline,that moves into a short, slightly steep croup. Would like a broader thigh and more obvious turn of stifle. Excellent underline.

Would like a more prominent forechest. Beautiful head from the side.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Lovely, good luck with her


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Very nice. I bet that she makes you proud!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Your hand is blocking her rear.  She is quite over stretched. High withers, OK topline. Hard to see, but I would say her croup is short. Good angulation front and rear. Nice head and ears. That is about it for a baby evaluation.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Your hand is blocking her rear.  She is quite over stretched. High withers, OK topline. Hard to see, but I would say her croup is short. Good angulation front and rear. Nice head and ears. That is about it for a baby evaluation.


 
Are you saying in structure she is overstretched or just in the stack I did of her she is overstretched? If you mean in the stack, then yes I agree. 

The photo is not optimal but with her biting me, barking and jumping for the toy, and overall acting like a spazz I am happy with this mediocre stack for now lol


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Wow there is Mayhem everywhere I look today! 

Didn't know you were here also, Maris.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

SchHGSD said:


> Wow there is Mayhem everywhere I look today!
> 
> Didn't know you were here also, Maris.


Hey I didn't know you were here either


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

4TheDawgies said:


> Hey I didn't know you were here either



I lurk, mostly. 
I've been here for a long time (TEN years, seriously?), but do not post much. Especially since I don't currently have a GSD. Not sure how well the board would do with a thread entitled "Look how cute my Malinois is" but I might give it a try. I can always pretend with Asten, right?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a better shot of Mayhem


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Those front legs never want to go where they are supposed to! 

She's growing nicely.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know how you guys get puppies to stand still long enough to get a decent photo. I have had no luck with my little guy.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

SchHGSD said:


> Those front legs never want to go where they are supposed to!
> 
> She's growing nicely.


Lol no she doesn't 
this is her leaning to far forward anticipating my release for her to get the toy I threw to make her ears go forwards lol. Oh well I'll take what I can get at this age rofl.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

4TheDawgies said:


> Lol no she doesn't
> this is her leaning to far forward anticipating my release for her to get the toy I threw to make her ears go forwards lol. Oh well I'll take what I can get at this age rofl.


I actually think that if the back leg was stretched more it would be a darn good stack


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

I like the latest pic better even though her rear leg could be stretched more because she has a better front in it


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Good Luck...they have attention spans of 1.2 secs!
My husband starts to "stack" them at 5 weeks old...they "learn" to be a little more patient, and "hold" the position for a few secs....but STILL...it gets difficult at times.
(many times).

Wait till the "coat" changes, and try to get another pic.....at this age, they can look a little "funky"...
Best wishes!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

istie said:


> I like the latest pic better even though her rear leg could be stretched more because she has a better front in it


I agree she has the length for a little bit more stretched rear. 



robinhuerta said:


> Good Luck...they have attention spans of 1.2 secs!
> My husband starts to "stack" them at 5 weeks old...they "learn" to be a little more patient, and "hold" the position for a few secs....but STILL...it gets difficult at times.
> (many times).
> 
> ...


Lol she does look funny right now with her coat. For a few days she had a "comb-over". Her entire back is covered in adult hair and for some reason it all went to one side and it looked really goofy. Now its longer and its straightening out.

thanks guys


----------

